# 22 foot boat for tuna in North Carolina?



## njfun4now (Mar 8, 2004)

Going on vacation to Cape Hattaras April 10-17, bringing 22 foot w/o down.
Does anyone know if I can I get in range of tuna?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Depends if you want to get back or not???:jawdrop:


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

pick your days carefully, know your fuel usage and range, have the proper safety gear and try to buddy up with another boat. plenty of boats that size fish for tuna just be careful.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

dont know how far out but the reports of nice catches of yellow fin tuna,s a plus  outta oregon inlet


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

April can be a interesting time down there. Out of 4 yellowfin trips we have gone out once. Th other 3 we got blown out an this was on a 46' charter boat.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I think the best bet for tuna would be to wait for a strong sw wind to blow some of the warm water in, or just head out to the ar's and fish for atlantic bonito  I run a 20' cobia and wouldn't attempt a trip this early in the season for tuna because of the 50+ miles offshore you need to go to get to 'em and my limited fuel capacity. 

Fuel consumption is a major concern. I always carry extra fuel because you never know what you're going to run into out there and it'll take more fuel getting back in bad weather. I always carry atleast 26gallons for inshore(up to 10 miles out) and i'll have 60 gallons when i'm running offshore(no more then 30 miles). 

Pick and chose your days very carefully. This has been the year for really strange weather atleast in my area. Just last week it was 70 during the day mid 50's at night, made it to work at 5pm and it was 60 degrees, by 8:30 it had dropped down to almost 30 then out of nowhere came 70mph winds. crazy how mother nature can slap ya in the face when she wants 

Tight Lines


Tim


----------

